# suggestion - stop these attitude seedbank pimps from spamming the seeds and strains -



## mr craig (Dec 15, 2009)

im sure the admin is aware of the pimping and spamming about attitude seedbank, if you're not take a look at the seeds / strains section and you will see what i mean. now i have no idea if attitude is legit or not but ive read alot of negative reports lately on them sending nonviable seeds and also reports of shitty customer service. whatever the case, they have their pimps all over that forum. theres a difference between spreading the word and pimping and attitude and their pimps have crossed that line. maybe there is a hack that will automatically delete or modify any post that mentions attitude, that would probably slow the pimps down a bit.


----------



## toneitdown (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, that is just great! I ordered based on a lot of reviews - Ordered 12/11 from attitude-- We'll see - I'm not 'clucking' about them - yet. I also ordered from hempdepot.ca - via mail - got a reply via email 12/8 but still waiting for the order ---


----------



## aetneerg (Dec 16, 2009)

toneitdown said:


> Oh, that is just great! I ordered based on a lot of reviews - Ordered 12/11 from attitude-- We'll see - I'm not 'clucking' about them - yet. I also ordered from hempdepot.ca - via mail - got a reply via email 12/8 but still waiting for the order ---


Don't worry about it man. Myself and plenty of other people have ordered from there no trouble. you can check out my grow for evidence, seeds sprouted fine.... this craig guy has a bug up his bum for some reason, been going on about this in other threads too. All I could suggest is whatever bank you order from just be sure to research the strain/breeder as well as the bank... but I wouldn't stress about getting your order.

Actually I would bet you get it by Friday or Saturday, we got ours within a week.


----------



## toneitdown (Dec 18, 2009)

I just received my order from Hempdepot.ca - it took exactly 8 business days from the time I received a confirmation email from them. I think you are right.... about this guy going off on Attitude... I'm tracking my package right now... I'll keep you all posted....



aetneerg said:


> Don't worry about it man. Myself and plenty of other people have ordered from there no trouble. you can check out my grow for evidence, seeds sprouted fine.... this craig guy has a bug up his bum for some reason, been going on about this in other threads too. All I could suggest is whatever bank you order from just be sure to research the strain/breeder as well as the bank... but I wouldn't stress about getting your order.
> 
> Actually I would bet you get it by Friday or Saturday, we got ours within a week.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

toneitdown said:


> I just received my order from Hempdepot.ca - it took exactly 8 business days from the time I received a confirmation email from them. I think you are right.... about this guy going off on Attitude... I'm tracking my package right now... I'll keep you all posted....


Beaware that the tracking will stop in NY.

This has nothing to do with attitude but our shit mail service.


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

toneitdown said:


> Oh, that is just great! I ordered based on a lot of reviews - Ordered 12/11 from attitude-- We'll see - I'm not 'clucking' about them - yet. I also ordered from hempdepot.ca - via mail - got a reply via email 12/8 but still waiting for the order ---


 youre not "clucking" yet eh??? YA ONLY COPY AND PASTED THE SAME SHIT INTO WHAT 5 DIFFERENT THREADS? fuck... give me a break. youre not clucking my ass.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have nothing but successful deliveries with attitude
I guess I am getting a little sick of that too........


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have nothing but successful deliveries with attitude
> I guess I am getting a little sick of that too........


Crazy is it not Tom_420


----------



## aetneerg (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Beaware that the tracking will stop in NY.
> 
> This has nothing to do with attitude but our shit mail service.


Yah... the tracking sucks after it passes from royal mail to usps. Ours never updated til it was delivered.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

But yet people still like to blame attitude for this


----------



## aetneerg (Dec 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> But yet people still like to blame attitude for this


Kinda hard to believe... since you go to the usps web site to track it. Not sure what logic connects usps not tracking correctly to a retailer.


----------



## toneitdown (Jan 12, 2010)

\m/ \m/ said:


> youre not "clucking" yet eh??? YA ONLY COPY AND PASTED THE SAME SHIT INTO WHAT 5 DIFFERENT THREADS? fuck... give me a break. youre not clucking my ass.


Nothing wrong here - free speech baby - cluck cluck cluck hempdepot.ca and attitude- GREAT SERVICE - RELIABLE! Don't know what mj you had - should try a new strain - hmm, try Attitude!!!!! You have one!


----------

